# RMS Loch Loyal



## Bazwhitt (Mar 23, 2012)

I was on the Loch Loyal when there was a fire in the engine room, the chief engineer was badly burned and I often wonder what happened to him. Also would like to get in touch with some of the crew from those days.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

My first trip to sea was on Loch Garth in 1947, also did Durango & Drina later in fifties and the real old Gascony which was on W/Indies run whilst the other on N.Pacific run. Great ships to work on and good runs,


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Bazwhitt *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## paulkelly (Dec 17, 2008)

Bazwhitt said:


> I was on the Loch Loyal when there was a fire in the engine room, the chief engineer was badly burned and I often wonder what happened to him. Also would like to get in touch with some of the crew from those days.


I was on Loch Loyal just before the enginroom fire, close shave.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

paulkelly said:


> I was on Loch Loyal just before the enginroom fire, close shave.


I remember reading that in the newspaper,1969, as I recall. I might still have the clipping.


----------

